# getting clean(ish) without a shower



## LiveFreeDieFree

Here's a way to keep clean that I use when I start gagging on my own stench. In fact, I JUST did it.
go to a public washroom. It must be a single, private one (handicap ones are great). Stick a wad of toilet paper in the drain of the sink to plug that shit. Proceed to fill with hot (not too hot) water. Strip so your clothes dont get wet. Use the hand soap that is in the dispensor to lather up funky areas, like balls, ass, pits, etcetera. You can use a rag or something but I just use my hands. Rinse that shit by splashing handfulls of water on the soapy areas. dress and you should smell better.
This is also a good way to do sock/underwear laundry. If you do, the hand dryers are really fast at drying shit but you gotta hold it and move it around a bit.

hope this helps you. 

Stay fresh peoples.


----------



## wizehop

Camp sites are great to if your near any. Some drop in centres also offer them if your young enough. Seems like the under 25s get all the good shit.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree

wizehop said:


> Camp sites are great to if your near any. Some drop in centres also offer them if your young enough. Seems like the under 25s get all the good shit.



I try to stay away from drop in type places. They tend to have nasty bathrooms and showers, plus sketchy,ununsavory types tend to flock to them. 
campsites work sometimes, but depending on the place you might have to get a key.

And ya, being a youth was nice. We got the best shelters.
Probably the best place I've found would be condo buildings. Alot of them have indoor pools and showers. Some even have sauna rooms. I used to do that almost daily back in the day in Vancouver. just find a way in (use your imagination) and you're golden. Id recommend doing it late at night cause they're empty then.


----------



## janktoaster

I love me a good bathroom shower


----------



## johnnymarie

one time at a wyoming truck stop i was bird bathin' it up in the restroom, naked as fuck, one leg up on the sink really scrubbin my junk. apparently i didn't lock the door. some old lady walked in on me and goes "OH LORD" and shuts the door as fast as she can lol. i cleaned up the best i could and went outside to go smoke a cigarette and pull out my atlas, she comes out and hands me a fifty dollar bill and a cinnamon roll. win.


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree

She liked what she saw so she paid for the show lol


----------



## Ridire

I usually just wash off in lakes and streams when I get an opportunity. Clean enough as long as it's not a cesspit like the Taunton or the Mississippi.


----------



## Deleted member 20

I routinely heal or prevent crotch rot from chaffing with purell. This is hard core sometimes so if you are squeemish to pain, or paranoid about chemicals & most likely from cali; dont try. Basicly as often as i can if unable to bath/shower in a pool, shower or hot tub, beach, river etc. I just get a healthy handfull of the isopropyl gel & distribute around my balls, ass, pits etc. It tends to burn but it dont bother me as much as the thought of infection etc. I will clean up via bird baths in sinks, use garden hoses at parking garages or alongside businessrs & hoses & always carry a bar of soap & wash cloth. At times in winter, outdoor stealth bathing isnt possible where as porta potties & public restrooms often have purell.


----------



## Mongo

highwayman said:


> I routinely heal or prevent crotch rot from chaffing with purell. This is hard core sometimes so if you are squeemish to pain, or paranoid aboyt chemicals & most likely from cali; dont try. Basicly as often as i can if unable to bath/shower in a pool, shower or hot tub, beach, river etc. I just get a healthy handfull of the isopropyl gel & distribute around my balls, ass, pits etc. It tends to burn but it dont bother me as much as the thought of infection etc. I will clean up via bird baths in sinks, use garden hoses at parking garages or alongside businessrs & hoses & always carry a bar of soap & wash cloth. At times in winter, outdoor stealth bathing isnt possible where as porta potties & public restrooms often have purell.



Does purell burn less then alcohol wipes? I tried using alcohol wipes once and those fuckers burn. The only reason I would do this is if you know infection is starting and you it's going to slow you down.


----------



## Deleted member 20

I use alcohol wipes as well. Im pretty sure that the ingrediants are the same with the difference is most wipes are tiny & barely moist. A handfull of hand sanitizer sure wakes up the senses.


----------



## Sunblossom

johnnymarie said:


> one time at a wyoming truck stop i was bird bathin' it up in the restroom, naked as fuck, one leg up on the sink really scrubbin my junk. apparently i didn't lock the door. some old lady walked in on me and goes "OH LORD" and shuts the door as fast as she can lol. i cleaned up the best i could and went outside to go smoke a cigarette and pull out my atlas, she comes out and hands me a fifty dollar bill and a cinnamon roll. win.


That is friggin AWESOME!


----------



## skillpore

Smoke bath. stand over the smoke/ hang your clothes, you can also use charcoal as deodorant and soap.


----------



## bobf

LiveFreeDieFree said:


> Here's a way to keep clean that I use when I start gagging on my own stench. In fact, I JUST did it.
> go to a public washroom. It must be a single, private one (handicap ones are great). Stick a wad of toilet paper in the drain of the sink to plug that shit. Proceed to fill with hot (not too hot) water. Strip so your clothes dont get wet. Use the hand soap that is in the dispensor to lather up funky areas, like balls, ass, pits, etcetera. You can use a rag or something but I just use my hands. Rinse that shit by splashing handfulls of water on the soapy areas. dress and you should smell better.
> This is also a good way to do sock/underwear laundry. If you do, the hand dryers are really fast at drying shit but you gotta hold it and move it around a bit.
> 
> hope this helps you.
> 
> Stay fresh peoples.


use a small spritz bottle with warm
soapy water, do couple parts, wash with clean sock, dry with clean sock, repeat till done.


----------



## bobf

use a small spritz bottle with warm
soapy water, do couple parts, wash with clean sock, dry with clean sock, repeat till done.


----------



## Dmac

heat a little water over the fire, use a washcloth or your bandanna, wash yourself. does not get any simpler than that. even without soap, it will make a big difference. rinse out bandanna/washcloth when possible.


----------



## bobf

dmac66 said:


> heat a little water over the fire, use a washcloth or your bandanna, wash yourself. does not get any simpler than that. even without soap, it will make a big difference. rinse out bandanna/washcloth when possible.


very good my friend, I thank you.


----------



## Gizmo

$2 pack of baby wipes. Does wonders for nasty feet too.


----------



## DonnyDerelict

Gizmo said:


> $2 pack of baby wipes. Does wonders for nasty feet too.


I really didn't realize how much water weighs til I carried like three packs of baby wipes with me. Never again, man.. Weekly baths ftw though


----------



## squatch

My homey gave me these things and they're called "Shower in a bag" it's just wipey type things but they work wonders. I highly recommend them.


----------



## lone wolf

gatorade bottle and a bar of irish spring (cause it's the best) in a locked public bathroom and you can take a really good shower. i use the toilet paper to soak up the gallon of water i get on the floor. on days that i didn't shower; some stores have free hand wipes, grab a bunch and seal them in a plastic bag. they are good to keep your feet, pits and privates clean.


----------



## Odin

Can't find it but Has anyone seen that clip in the show Louie (louie ck) 
Where the old dude in the subway strips down and lathers up and washes while a busker is playing I think real fast on a violin?
... I wanna do that.


----------



## Art101

Antiseptic hand cleaner is awesome so is the restroom soak down.I like the hand cleaner in the crewpacks on the trains works pretty good but make sure ya get it all off or it can get itchy.


----------



## Preacher

http://www.walgreens.com/store/c/no-rinse-body-bath/ID=prod3946585-product
No rinse body wash. It's xpensive, but if you've had a really good day flying and like to be clean like
*highwayman* then this might be for you. Had a bottle of this kind of stuff from when I was in the hospital. It's great. You just need a wet rag to clean with and a dry rag to take it off. Oh, and the stuff I had was body wash/shampoo and worked great as both. Just needed to lightly wet my hair first. 

Not for most of us here, but thought I'd throw it out there. The more you know.....


----------



## technotrash

wet wipes are great to just hit your pits, feet, sexy parts, but they're really a bandaid and definitely a little heavy if you're on foot.
it might be worth it to get a membership at some national gym chain, you can shower there, they usually have wifi, gives you something to do if you are bored/need to be inside


----------



## tsoloc

Dr braums peppermint soap they sell at health food stores. Put couple drops on wet washcloth washcloth. The peppermint is the best one to use when you are all grimey grimey. Plus a little bottle of soap lasts a hell of a lot longer than using body wipes


----------



## DonnyDerelict

@tsoloc have you used the bars of Bronners? They kick ass, and they can't bust & leak all over your pack.


----------



## cultofsam

I spent the five dollars to buy a portable shower from Walmart, whenever I really need a bath that can't be solved with a bird bath I fill it up, get butt naked in the woods and wash away. No good for city squats though


----------



## AlwaysLost

When camping 

Make fire. Boil oak tree bark in water until it turns brown. Wash body in solution.

Or in winter make really smokey fire and stand naked in smoke for as long as you can stand it.


----------



## BusGypsy

Dr Bronners, Baby wipes, and spray on dry shampoo. Take hippie bathes in public restrooms whenever possible. Always clean at least face (smile!) crotch and pits.


----------



## All Who Wander

Baby wipes are essentially just baby oil aka mineral oil, same with the no rinse shower (just baby oil w a kind of foaming additive) and its dirt cheap, giant bottle for a couple bucks. Id also suggest talcum powder or gold bond also dirt cheap and will stop you from getting a rash.


----------



## CloudyESTL

All I have to say is....KFC MOIST TOWLETES ....old trick I learned from a hooker...


----------



## RobHASboots

Water in short supply?
Isopropyl alcohol on a wad of cloth or TP.
Dab where the sun doesn't shine and other funky areas.*
Now you're knockin out some of that aromatic bacteria.

*probably not in that order though


----------



## BradKajukenbo

Me and a few people I used to ride with years ago, we would go to motels at checkout time and find the house cleaning crew. Most often they would let us shower in a room someone checked out before they would clean it. Kick them down a little tree and most of the time they would help us out. 

What worked for me the most, and it was because of my age(15-19) I would go to a high school or collage during the day and find the locker rooms. I'd shower in there. Though since the 90's and all these school shootings, I wouldn't try this unless you can really blend in as a student. Maybe at a collage.


----------



## WyldLyfe

Find a river, an go in there, splash about, feel the freashness. ::drowning::


----------



## BradKajukenbo

WyldLyfe said:


> Find a river, an go in there, splash about, feel the freashness. ::drowning::



Never a more refreshing feeling taking a river bath. 💧


----------



## Broke Bitch

Mongo said:


> Does purell burn less then alcohol wipes? I tried using alcohol wipes once and those fuckers burn. The only reason I would do this is if you know infection is starting and you it's going to slow you down.


One thing I do is take a shitton of those cart sanitizer wipes from a Walmart and wipe down in the restroom. Those are always dripping wet, and don't burn my v.j.


----------



## Lichenthropy

get an orange, peel off as big of skin chunks off of it as you can, eat the orange, use the inside of the orange peels to wipe your face, neck, behind your ears, underarms, all the gnarly spots of your body that start to reek. if you build a clean fire (no trash) get a nice piece of charcoal and a chunk of wood that is half burnt; rub a dent into the half charcoal half wood piece and pour some water into it, then crush the charcoal into it until its got a paste consistency. theres some toothpaste! from time to time brush your teeth with hydrogen peroxide solution to prevent gingivitis. safe travels! and pick up your trash!


----------



## Odin

If you got some local portapottys somewhere... they gots that gel hand sanitizer in them sometimes. 

Can get a bunch of that into an empty bottle. That an a hand towel can be nice to wipe down whatever. 

It helps to know when they are serviced... 

Also, keep an eye out... homebums around here like to get drunk and fall asleep in them. Ha...gotta be cray sittin in there over night in this heat. 

It's like muppets around here... I'm the cookie monster and keep runnin into kermit and ernie on a bender after ms piggy and bert kicked em out!


----------



## Lichenthropy

oh and pee on your feet to help prevent fungus and to control foot funk! 
whenever yall come across juniper trees take a bit of time to collect some sap, not a bunch off of one tree (save some for the tree!); the hard rock like ones or the fresh honey colored one are usually the only options and they both work great. melt the sap a bit with your lighter and if you can dilute it a bit with water; cover a cut or burn with this mix. this helps keeping bacteria out so you wont get anything infected. after you apply it cover it wit a piece of paper so dirt and grime doesnt get stuck. if you can harvest creosote buds, use that for cuts and burns as well but you gotta burn it and hover the wound over the smoke. that smoke is also good for a quick 'shower', it doesnt make you smell like chemicals but you will be clean.


----------



## XAlbertaWarriorWomenX

lone wolf said:


> gatorade bottle and a bar of irish spring (cause it's the best) in a locked public bathroom and you can take a really good shower. i use the toilet paper to soak up the gallon of water i get on the floor. on days that i didn't shower; some stores have free hand wipes, grab a bunch and seal them in a plastic bag. they are good to keep your feet, pits and privates clean.




Awesome idea! sometimes I don't wanna pay for a empty spray bottle or squeeze bottle.


----------

